
Ask HN: Best HN reader for Android? - _RPM
Looking for something that has all of the features of the official HN website, like &quot;Ask&quot;, and shows comments first by default.
======
jneumann004
I really like the one by premii.com.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.premii.hn](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.premii.hn)

------
okcs
I'm a big fan of Yarn.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.com.timmutt...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.com.timmutton.yarn)

------
ekmartin
Hacker News 2 is really good:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews)

Clean and readable UI. It's also open source:
[https://github.com/bishopmatthew/HackerNews](https://github.com/bishopmatthew/HackerNews)

------
thekingshorses
If you don't upvote/reply, add [http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)
to your home screen using chrome on Android.

------
Mz
I often read HN on a 7" tablet with the Opera browser.

